# Re: MTS Blaze USB Modem Connectivity issues



## kiruthiga_12 (May 7, 2010)

*Re: MTS Blaze USB Modem Connectivity issues*

hi 

please help me my mts mblaze usb modem is not working in my computer but works in other computers. whenever i connect it works fine for 3-4 minutes then disconnects automatically to get reconnected i have to reboot the system.
pls help i am using win xp sp2 compaq laptop
thanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: MTS Blaze USB Modem Connectivity issues*

Hi kiruthiga_12,

I have moved/created your own Thread. You were originally subscribed here.

===========================
I would suggest an update of your XP SP to SP3, followed by Windows Updates and see if that helps.


----------

